# Casting Clinic 2/17 - Open - all comers are welcome



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

The Fly Fishers of Northwest Florida (the local fly club) is hosting a clinic every month (third Saturday every month). The club members get together and cast etc. 

I will be responsible for the casting activities, and I plan a more structured approach to the clinics. This Saturday 2/17 9am we will start, and on the menu is the "Pick up and lay-down cast". This is a basic cast and a practical one to master in fishing situations. This Clinic is open and the club welcomes all comers. 

From our Newsletter 
"Clinic – Saturday - Feb 17 Spring is here! Get outside and start casting.
Jonas will be offering real instruction with a planned approach to each clinic. See
page 5. Lunch will be Joe's Chili – not the Famous Joe's Chili from years gone by
but a Brand New Joe's Chili never eaten before by anyone. Be brave. Be here."

See you Saturday - maybe you can learn something - better still, maybe you can teach us something.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

What do these cost?

Do we have to eat the chili?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Where is this taking place?


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

No cost - 

If you master the cast you have a shot at the chili -

Miraflores Park Pensacola -


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

jonasmagn said:


> Miraflores Park Pensacola -


The park with the little building just above the 17th Ave trestle.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

My casting technique is totally self taught, so I’m going to plan to be there to help me improve.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am going to try and make it over,I can always use tips.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

*Casting Clinic*

Tomorrow 9am Miraflores Park Pensacola (17th Street)
All comers welcome - we will teach the pick up and lay down cast.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Casting clinic

Here is the summary 

http://everyjonahhasawhale.com/?p=1991


----------

